# Sows ear



## metalmad (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all 
I have had a bad day and took a chunk out of the head of the Kerzel i have been playing with for the last couple of weeks


View attachment SANY1379.JPG


View attachment SANY1378.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Jan 30, 2011)

Luckly there was no damage to the block that will not be milled off and the notch on the bottom of the head will not look too out of place (Add character in fact lol)
Pete


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2011)

Ouch! What happened?

The head seems to be a _Pons asinorum_, you might recall I happily indexed around and drilled the bolt holes in mine with the mill head loose on the column.


----------



## metalmad (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Tel
I did the same thing and the d##m thing took off when i turned it on
I just had a thought,that notch wont interfear with bolting on the rocker will it?
otherwise im sure i can think of a reason for having it there  ;D
Pete


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2011)

Nah, won't cause you any problem, in fact it will pretty well disappear under the rocker stand.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 30, 2011)

Metalmad---I wasn't aware that you were building a Kerzel. Onya mate!!!! That divot out of the head won't hurt anything.----Brian


----------



## metalmad (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi brian
morayfield was flooded in the other day and I just started cutting metal 
I had a better day today and did a bit more on the block and base
I did not make a formal post mate cos lots of people are or have done the kerzel
Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 31, 2011)

That last pic is looking good Pete....more like a silk purse than a sow's ear. Keep after it.

Bill


----------



## metalmad (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Bill 
I dont know about that lol
but I hope to get a little more done tomorrow and every little bit counts


----------



## Lakc (Jan 31, 2011)

Metalmad is right, I would just call that character.
There was a local chap that made a fortune out of sow's ears, seems when properly treated, they make very desirable chew toys for dogs. :-\


----------



## metalmad (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Lakc
u crack me up mate ;D
I called it the" Sows ear" cos I was so upset about taking a bite out of the head ,but I recon when its all together it will not be really noticeable.
So i guess ill just keep ploding along 
Pete


----------



## rake60 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Professional Machinist's Rule #1*

It does not compromise the function of the part.
It will not show.

*It NEVER Happened!*


----------



## metalmad (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Rake60
Im not much of a Machinest, but I get your point,most people will never know how bad it really is lol.
I got a bit more done and hope to have the crank installed this weekend.
I just need to make the caps and bearings
do u guys know how hard it is to get 8-32 countersunk or 2-56 c/s in Oz ?
I ended up just milling a hole for the cap screws i could get : 

View attachment SANY1384.JPG


View attachment SANY1385.JPG


----------



## tel (Feb 2, 2011)

This bloke often has UN stuff

http://shop.ebay.com.au/kenny100653/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

I never bother with it tho' - I'm well set up for BA and metric, which cover every size I am likely to need.

You're making good progress with it!


----------



## metalmad (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Tel
I havent had much work since the floods and now a [email protected]@dy great cyclone is gunna hit north queensland tonight.
So plenty of shed time at the moment.
But i must admit its a nice design ( THANK YOU DAVE KERZEL :bow and im having great fun seeing it come together and am really looking forward to mounting the crank ;D 
its neally time to go scrounging around for flywheel stock too 
Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Still looking good Pete. Hope the cyclone doesn't get too close!!

Bill


----------



## metalmad (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Bill
Im fine here but im staying up late just keeping an eye on the news
apparently its just hitting the coast now ( midnight here )
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all
after having a look a Maryaks great Build "Hit me Miss me" I was inspired to go out to the shed this arvo and mount my bearing caps 
I recon tomorrow i will try to make the bearings and mount the crank.
I gotta have some movey bits ;D
Pete.


----------



## tel (Feb 4, 2011)

> scrounging around for flywheel stock too
> Pete



Let me know if you get stuck - I still have a bit of that CI roller here


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Tel
how often do the Camel trains come through there Mate?
would they be able to carry a lump of cast iron all the way up here.
I recon the rivers would be a bit swollen at the mo ;D
Hay Tel
how do u recon some of Chucks tapered sleeves would go to hold on the flywheels?
and would they fit?
I'm still a little hazy about some of the governor details etc,the only bit of that area Ive made so far is the bobin.


----------



## tel (Feb 4, 2011)

;D The camel trains pass thru here often enough mate. Biggest part will be gnawing a couple of slices off for you

I don't see any real problem with using Chuck's tapered sleeves on it, just as long as they don't get in the way of the governor weightd. I did think about trying them, but in the end went for plain bores with M4 grub screws - not totally kosher, I know, but quick and easy and not really obtrusive.

I'll try and get a couple of pics tomorrow of how that gov. gear goes together - I have the flyweights and arms, bobbin and yoke made and fitted now, tho' there is still some cosmetic finishing to do on 'em. Seems to work OK but getting the springs just right is going to be a bit of a trick. I made a set yesterday, but they were way too heavy - think I'll have to order some 0.008" or 0.009" piano wire to do them.

Been too hot to do much in the workshop - 'fraid us old blokes can't take it like we useta.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking good Pete. These are fun engines to erect, please continue to keep us posted of your progress with pictures. I have one of these started but have since shelved it due to other more pressing needs but anxiously await getting back to it. This thread and others serves to keep me interested as well as a learning platform as to methods others use in their builds. Hope that you survived the cyclone. (OZ can't seem to catch a break this year weather wise)

regards

BC1
Jim


----------



## cfellows (Feb 4, 2011)

The engine is coming along nicely, Pete. How long have you been working on it?

I'm with you on the not-much-of-a-machinist! Sometimes I feel like title of "Blacksmith" would be more appropriate.  I've gotten better in the past year or so, but I still really struggle with locating holes and such. I use witness marks to put things back together the same way or they'll never fit. And, I depend on my hammer, a lot, to knock things into alignment.  :-[

Chuck


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jim
how far are you along on your kerzel?
I recon its a classic little design that lends easily to little bits of expression.
you are so right about the weather (I don't get many customers when its bad grrr)but at least I'm having a good time ;D.

Hi Chuck
If your a Blacksmith, then you certainly make a great impression,
The pics I saw of the flywheel on your "plumbing parts engine" (I may have got the name wrong) were inspiring.
Here is a couple of pics of my own Blacksmithing 



View attachment pic1.JPG


View attachment pic2.JPG


View attachment pic4.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Durring the bad floods we had here I got a bit bord and had a go at turning the kerzel crank from whatever I had  

View attachment pic5.JPG


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Boy oh boy, your neighbor up the road is gonna be mighty pissed when he goes out to hook up his trailer and finds his drawbar missing. :big: :big: It appears that lump machines readily.

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jim
Its ok mate,I did not like him much anyway :big:
the towbar machined well but was a little bit work hardened around the threads 
At the time I was stuck home and was a bit concerned if my home insurance would cover my Shed !!
I used what I had  

View attachment road crossing.JPG


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 4, 2011)

hi thats cuming together well


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi KRV3000
Thanks mate but there is still a long road to travel.
as I said i am using what I can find, so I hold my breath somtimes lol
I got a little bit heavy handed with the liner and it got a little hot but turned out well.
i was geven this old piece of I dont know what from a friend and if u look at liner2 u will see what I thought was a cast mark.
After starting to cut I now recon its a flame cut .
Pete.


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 4, 2011)

all my engines are made of scrap i am Lucky as i don't live fare from an in dustrel a state and i can get bits and peaces from their and where i once worked i have a lode of brass that I'm going to av a bash at melting it dawn to cast sum brass road I'm watching your post with grate intrest  regards bob


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Bob
having the means to melt down swarf and reuse it 
now that is an idea worth something :bow:
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of the whatsit i was given and what i did with it
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all
well Ive been at it again
Junking parts that is
first off i decided to have go at cutting gears (with a small flycutter and hand ground cutter)
so off i go and make a mandrel and made a blank the right diameter for the crank gear
after mucking about for half the day i realised that my hand sharpened cutter was blunt after only a few teeth.
I think some commercial cutters are in order (it may have worked on brass I recon)
as it was i used a bit of scrap.


View attachment gears1.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 6, 2011)

After that inglorious start to the day I decided to do something easier 
OK so i had a little bit of cast lying around (actually the center bit from a cast dumbell)
so of I go and chuck it up turn it to size and even put the ring grove in.
now here it all went wrong. 
I must have misread the plans cos off I go and mill the piston .500 by 1 inch deep
leaving no room for the gudgeon support in the piston.!! 
I think its time to call it a day today


----------



## metalmad (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all
Today I bought myself a vise and a angle plate(the wife is not amused :big
I was going to drill the bearing mains with the angle plate and so spent a good amount of time clocking both the plate and vise up.
after getting them right I realised I had no way of fastening the kerzel to the plate,so rather than drilling more holes in the base i just used the vise.
I was able to pick up both for $245 aust, The vise is old stock
Pete  

View attachment drill bearing.JPG


----------



## tel (Feb 7, 2011)

That's pretty much how I did mine.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 7, 2011)

I bet you left yourself plenty of room for the next drill tho lol
I will have to reset the head to get a larger drill in


----------



## tel (Feb 7, 2011)

Stub drills are your friend, my friend!


----------



## metalmad (Feb 10, 2011)

Have not done much but here's a update as of now.
I'm having a problem with my modem and am not able to connect very well
but will have a new one in the next few days
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 10, 2011)

the only way Ive been able to get online was to get a bit nasty with the modem
.you know its a little difficult to get apart 
wonder if its still under warranty :big:


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, a BFH is a necessity in every computer/geek's tool kit, they're great for the car, boat, shop, kitchen, just about anywhere normal thinking and patience doesn't work. Your "sow's ear" is turning out to be a great build so far. Good luck getting your modem issues sorted, we all anxiously await seeing more progress soon.

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Jim
The network jack has issues and the case was made not to come apart,but I found without it and if I held my breath the modem works ;D
How did u know I used a hammer lol.
I should be able to make some progress this weekend as I scored some offcuts from a local engineering firm for the flywheels and piston
Pete


----------



## tel (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder if that modem would double up as an ignition module? Rof}

Lookin' good (and eerily familiar) Pete.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Tel
maybe this weekend i might do the con rod
I had a evil idea sneak up on me about the piston
maybe I can make a brass cage to sit inside the piston for the con rod to run in?
either that or I could just make it properly in the first place ;D
Im too cheap to let go of the old one too easly :big:
Pete


----------



## tel (Feb 11, 2011)

;D I have seen 'em done with a screwed plug with a single tab hanging down, means you have to make a con rod with a forked little end tho'. 

If memory serves I did the piston in a boiler feed pump like that one time.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all I got a little bit done over the weekend 
Ive got one flywheel about half way done and the con rod started too
No pic for flywheel as yet.
Pete 

View attachment SANY1401.JPG


----------



## Dave G (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Pete, Looks like your Kerzel is coming along nicely. I'm anxious to see it completed and running. I do like IC engines the most, probably the noise and the smell is what attracts me. Keep up the good work and good luck. Dave


----------



## metalmad (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Dave
Your work is an inspiration :bow:
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 16, 2011)

The con rod is just about complete,It just needs the big end drilled and bearings made
and I had a play with the water undercut ,the one for the liner bore was done in the 4jaw


----------



## metalmad (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok 
I made the big end bearing shells and installed the rod (no piston or small end bearing yet)
and I gotta say it took a lot longer than I thought to ream and polish the shells to fit.
Pete. 

View attachment rod in.JPG


----------



## tel (Feb 18, 2011)

Really starting to look the part now!


----------



## metalmad (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Tel
For some reason or other I had to mill out under the crank a bit more then the .125 on the plans
possably cos I used oversize cap bolts (coming up with a size that I had both drill and tap for and i could get the bolt gave me a bit of a headache !!)
Pete.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 20, 2011)

ok 
got a little bit more done
small end bearings are installed and after I drilled the oilier holes in the big end caps I had a rethink about the flat tops I had.
I have decided to locktight studs into the bearing holders for durability,and modified the caps a bit.
I also did a little more on the first flywheel (I hate CI ) The new ringless piston is cast and only falls out of the hole once u take your thumb away.
Pete 



View attachment bearing cap.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all
not long ago Tel offered to send me the gears for my build. 
After spending so much money on shed stuff,I said "Yes please" (that particular learning curve will have to wait for another day LOL)
Anyway when Tel says something, he really means it,cos today a little box turns up with not only the gears but also a spark plug and little glass bottles for oilers etc.
I had a look at his gears guys and they are real REAL nice,and as far as giving the new guy a leg up 
I just gotta say mate 
Thank you !!
 ;D


----------



## tel (Feb 21, 2011)

My pleasure mate.

The PO didn't muck around getting them to you - they were only posted Thursday!


----------



## metalmad (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Tel
fast camels down your way :big:
recon ill make up the shaft for the cam gear tomorrow
and get this thing looking like a motor ;D
Pete


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Onya! Tel, Thm: Way to go! or however it is said from whatever corner of the globe one hangs his hat in. Donating to this young builders project like that is the type of gesture that shows real character in an individual, not to mention the willingness to help another member out in order to achieve that member's final success. BRAVO! And Pete, you are doing a terrific job there on this project. I admire the way that you machined the lands for the bearing oilers, a nice touch. Tell us, are you going to make up the ignition points as D. Kerzel outlines in the original drawings or go with something more modern like a Hall effect setup or conventional automotive points? Continue on, so far so good.

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Jim
Thanks very much for the compliment, its a great push along to hear other like minded people out there,enjoy my build. I very nearly did not post it at all,as a few Kerzels are being posted at the moment, but if we did not build something cos someone else has done it ,then not much would get done at all.
As far as ignition system
ummmmmmmm well at the moment that old set of mopar points out in the shed is looking very good
and I can not say I really like the idea of having the exhaust and the ignition on the same cam.I may need more flexibility with the tuning then that.
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 21, 2011)

Pete--My thinking was the same as yours regarding the valve and ignition cam all rolled into one. And when I began to try and get my engine tuned to run I found that you really NEED the ability to adjust the spark timing independent of the valve timing. My cam is fitted on the crankshaft, so I get a spark on the exhaust stroke as well as on the compression stroke, but that "wasted spark" doesn't hurt anything---it sparks but there is nothing to burn. I know that Tel put in a second set of gears to run his ignition cam at half the crankshaft speed, but its really not needed. Both my Kerzel and my Webster have the ignition cam on the crankshaft and they run fine.---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Brian
I'm thinking along the same lines as i used in my Webster too.
It runs ok, but it is a lot more basic build then the kerzel and you got yours to "miss" with the wasted spark cam so it should be fine I guess.
have you settled on another build yet mate?
My kerzel started as just a fun crank on a rainy day ,but there is no turning back now. lol
Pete


----------



## Artie (Feb 21, 2011)

Pete, the engine is looking bloody great mate! As fer 'is 'Ighness up 'ere in Bathurst way.... thats what I have come to expect from Tel. Bloody luverly bloke who knows his stuff... and mighty generous to go with it....

Pretty much spot on Jim (BC1), good onya Tel....

Keep up the work Pete, you've had me glued to the thread for a bit now....

Cheers Rob


----------



## metalmad (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Rob
Im very glad you like it mate  it makes life so much better to meet and talk with people with the same interests.
Like I said to Brian "there is no turning back now" ;D
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all
had a go at the shaft for the cam this arvo but ended up braking my only correct tap off inside it so I finished roughing the first flywheel to size (no spokes yet ) 
And that [email protected]@dy modem better come soon or im going to have a new Telco!!
Pete


----------



## Lakc (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess your "modem in a box" is working 
Starting to look like a real engine there.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi jeff
I'm hoping to start the second flywheel today,and I recon ill cut a piece of wood so it can sit flat
( hanging of the table edge is only gunna take me so far ;D )
I might even start on my spokes if i get time cos that big ugly flywheel hides so much,and boy this thing is gunna be heavy. 
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 23, 2011)

an update to the modem sarga
my telco rang me today to ask if id got it yet !!
after a few choice words from yours truly, he said he would check.
He rang back 20 Min's later to tell me its been lost again and would be reordered (for the third time) to be delivered no later then Monday .
got a little bit done today,remade the shaft and roughed out the other flywheel.  
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys 
not a lot done today, but a little even so.
went all the way over the other side of Brisbane to get some bits (like my itsy bitsy bearing and the 8-32 nuts nobody keeps )
I did do a trial fit up of the gears with no cam to see how they fit 
and I was gratified to see how smooth they are 
Pete 

View attachment SANY1415.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all 
Bord out the piston this arvo and made a complete stuff up of it
when I get some more material I will have to remake it (It must have moved and the pin is not at 90 degrees to the 3/8 slot for the con rod).
Til then it will serve as a dummy. 
I thought I was having it too easy til now and my lovely con rod I was so happy with will have to be relieved a bit more cos with the piston installed, the rod fowls the liner as it comes round.
Pete


----------



## Maryak (Feb 25, 2011)

Pete,

Nice going especially under the circumstances. :bow: I don't know which is easier but maybe you could notch the bottom end of the cylinder at 1800 and keep your very nice conrod.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Uh, you have me wondering now Pete, if I may have a clearance issue on the rod that I made. Personally. I think that Bob has the right idea about cutting a notch for clearance in the liner. Maybe even a semi circular scallop. How much interference are you running into? It would be a shame to go backwards at this point in such a fine build  

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi bob
I probably will relive the liner a bit today and for the life of me I don't know what happend with that 3/8 slot.I used a 4 flute 1/2 end mill first to give an idea of boundaries then the 3/8 down to one inch at the edges and just connected the holes ,then I brought out the .5 to the .625 or whatever it was .

Hi Jim
I don't think its much mate cos from the position of the Crank its all downhill from there,But I did Think to myself how "healthy" my conrod looked ;D
I doubt it will be a real problem that a little bit of milling will not fix,it did not show up till now cos without the piston installed the rod had more movement. The piston is almost usable as the pin hole in relation to the piston and rod is correct and the slot is only just out of line.
In any case, it will serve to get the fit right of the moving parts and I think while I'm taking off material, ill give a bit more clearance under the crank on the base.


----------



## metalmad (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a little update today
I put a bevel on the liner but there was still a problem, so I took off a little from both sides of the rod.
I now must report I have a compression leak ;D
I would imagine not having a head gasket may be the most likely culprit. but anyway the only other little thing I did was mill the tops off those 8/32 nuts I bought the other day,but I don't like the look of them much (too big)so maybe at a latter date, ill get some small metric nuts and drill and tap them


View attachment bevel.JPG


View attachment smaller rod.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all
I got a few hours in today.
I had a play with the cam,and once Id overcome my fear of the unknown I enjoyed myself quite a bit ;D
I have never done a cam like this before ,I think on my Webster I did it by hand,but once I got started I found out it was easy :big:  

View attachment cam3.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Feb 27, 2011)

The pics I could not fit in before  

View attachment cam5.JPG


View attachment cam6.JPG


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like making it with a tail and pushing it in to the stupidly oversize bore in the large gear worked Ok Thm:


----------



## metalmad (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Tel
just made the cam standard mate,with a brass bush for the gear 
( when in doubt go standard ;D )
So now I will have to pin the cam and gear but I'm still hearing little voices, saying PRESS IT PETE 
PRESS IT ,does anybody else hear the voices too?  ???
who knows, maybe I might drill out them both out and PRESS in a bushing or I could just chicken out again LOL 
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys 
had a play with the spokes today with mixed results 
I took a bite out the first wheel I did and in order to remove it I made the outside land smaller.
I have not decided weather to just make the second one to match or replace the first wheel.I'm a little bit concerned they may be to light for the motor to miss!!
Pete 

View attachment flyhole1.JPG


View attachment flyhole2.JPG


----------



## tel (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't worry too much about it Pete, just use it as the offside wheel and be more careful with the one that carries the governor gear!


----------



## metalmad (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Tel
im gunna have to chew over it overnight I guess,but to my mind the flywheel outer rim has to be the same or it will look silly
anyway im gunna hit the sack,got a bit of a headache tonight
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 1, 2011)

That thing about pinning the cam gear to the side of the cam seems very fishy, but it actually works just fine.---Brian


----------



## tel (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, I had serious doubts about doing it that way as well, but it turned out fine.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi brian and Tel
I Think I pressed the cam onto the gear on my webster and with the gear hole being a touch oversize it seemed a natural way to go.
As it turned out I wanted to try the fit of my new gears before I made the cam ,hence one fast and easy brass bush ;D,
I have not looked at the pining yet and am not feeling so hot today so dont know if I will get into the shed till my headache goes away.
Pete


----------



## steamer (Mar 1, 2011)

The vast majority of the inertia is carried in the rim of the wheel, not the spokes....it should be just fine.


Dave


----------



## metalmad (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Dave
So it would be OK to thin down the other rim to match? (I guess I could press some outer rings on latter if they turn out too lite).
I braved the heat for about 5 Min's today and cut the glass tube for the liner oilier,I'm starting to feel a little better now so maybe ill turn the brass after its cooler 
Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 2, 2011)

Coming along well Pete Thm:

Looks like you're on the Mythbusters team... There's a saying concerning a pig's ear and a silk purse; looks like you want to bust that one 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Arnold
That is a very nice thing to say
but I do have help 
here is my son Keven ;D
Pete 

View attachment Keven.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 2, 2011)

Keven helped me with the Cap bolts without me knowing it (those wheels are such fun to turn ;D)
He did not move it much but ever since ive had to put up with one bolt thats just not right LOL
Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 3, 2011)

;D They do things like that!


----------



## metalmad (Mar 3, 2011)

HI Tel
 hopefully one day he will show his kids how he helped grandpa :big:


----------



## metalmad (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys 
This evening we went to see a mate of mine in the Glasshouse mountains for a cup of coffee,a chat and to take some pics of his "united Hit and Miss motor"
Of course I took along the sows ear ;D 

View attachment HM1.JPG


View attachment HM2.JPG


View attachment HM3.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 3, 2011)

note the unusual idler gear under the mag and in frame petrol tank
ENJOY
Pete
PS I did try to buy this motor ;D 

View attachment HM4.JPG


View attachment Hm5.JPG


View attachment HM6.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 3, 2011)

Another little piece to the puzzle 

View attachment lever.JPG


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 3, 2011)

The lock out lever looks great!

That's one of the tougher pieces of the puzzle. Every time I looked at the drawing it gave me a head ache!

And I'll bet your glad its out of the way.

-MB


----------



## metalmad (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi MB
thanks for the visit 
It turned out an enjoyable little piece to make and all I had to do really after drilling all the holes was connect the dots ;D 
I still need to round off the end but I doubt that will be much trouble 
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys
Today I got the cam follower guide almost done (it still needs a small antifriction groove but I dont have a mill bit or collet that small yet).
I also roughed out the fuel Tank, which will double as the base, and be screwed onto a bit of varnished wood.
Pete 

View attachment tank.JPG


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now you're talking Pete, a built-in fuel tank just like full scale. That has been in the back of my mind for my still neglected project and am glad to see that someone else is pursuing that route. I've been following your progress with much anticipated interest and so far it is looking real good. Were you able to 'finnagle' that full scale engine from your friend? You know, offer to mow his lawn for life or something outrageous like that? :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 5, 2011)

Very, very clever with the gas tank in the base. I really like that.----Brian


----------



## Maryak (Mar 5, 2011)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Very, very clever with the gas tank in the base.



Just goes to show, your not just a pretty face. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Jim
the tank is going to be interesting as it will have pressed in copper pipe for the carby outlet and depends on what I decide on, perhaps screwed in fuel filler. (some kind of elbow maybe)The tank vents just under the crank.
Don't know if I will go with a flip cap as in the "united" or a screw in.
My mate will not part with it so far but that motor needs a good going over before it starts to deterate.

Hi Brian
just making a few adjustments to the same good basic design to make sure the "Sows Ear" has my stamp on it. I really hope DK approves  

I must admit Bob 
I'm not very pretty either :big:
yesterday I got some offcuts in brass and Alli and so now I can power up this build 
unfortunately, the Alli I'm using for the tank, machines like glue,I want to get some more done today but I think I will start with very very sharp tools for the tank.
Pete




View attachment stand.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 5, 2011)

Tank vent can be seen under the crank


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll give you a little hint----That whole friggin' trough fills up with oil when the engine runs. and it doesn't seem to matter if you are running mixed gas, or straight gas with an oiler.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 5, 2011)

opps
maybe im not gunna need to add oil to the fuel :big:
Thanks brian
Pete


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 5, 2011)

metalmad  said:
			
		

> My mate will not part with it so far but that motor needs a good going over before it starts to deteriorate



You're just going to have to sweeten the pot some more then, you know, a few cases of Fosters or a couple of Gnus or Razorbacks.... C'mon man, you gotta get that engine from him so that it can be saved.  ;D


BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Jim
don't worry I have not given up on it but Morrie might have an over inflated idea of its value I think,so I don't want to push him on it.
Meanwhile there has been a disaster here
I took a pic of my mornings work and while I was transferring the pic to the Computer, my little Helper has helped himself to my Cam follower 
Not Happy


----------



## metalmad (Mar 7, 2011)

Did not do much today except a little more "fitting"of the pushrod alignment. The fuel cap, 
I ended up putting on the other side, cos I thought that side was getting a bit boring :big:
Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks good Pete Thm:

The little helpers can sometimes help in the "wrong" way ;D But at least he's trying!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Arnold
I have two beautiful kids and In some ways concider myself a "rich" man although I must admit, sometimes a little cash would not go astray ;D
I can not wait till the boy Is old enough to talk so I can ask him what he did with my parts :big:
I hope he takes an interest in machining when he is a little older, so we can make things together.
At the moment he likes to sit in my lap and watch the "running videos"
Its a start.
I want to get a bit of toolsteel for my big flycutter today so I can take the sides of the Tank down to size in one go.Another project earmarked for this arvo if I get time is to turn the pull start pulley for the offside.
Pete 

View attachment cap.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys
had a little play with the fitting up of the lock out lever, but I will have to have another crack tomorrow as its nowhere near right.
The lever hits the gear when disengaged as ive stuffed up the shaft (The pin hole is too close to the gear)  
I still have not threaded the pushrod as I can not get a 6/ 32 die anywhere
(why can't u guys use threads a man can get )
I might have to atempt this in the lathe 
Pete 

View attachment not right.JPG


----------



## tel (Mar 8, 2011)

Do yourself a favour (as I've mentioned before) and switch to BA threads. They are much more readily available here, and you have an excellent supplier just across the way from you in John Strachan at Hobby Mechanics.

http://www.hobbymechanics.com.au/

The engine is looking good. Just remember that when all the governor gear is coupled up the inward travel if the bobbin will be restricted and you problem might nearly go away, don't get too enthusiastic about hacking the arm about until you've seen what happens there.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 8, 2011)

Be wary of that long "thumb" that sticks out beyond the actual working surface on the lever. I found that when I was trying to get my engine to operate in hit and miss mode, that long thumb would pivot over and contact the face of the L shaped peice with the cam follower bearing on it, before the bob weights and spool had reached the maximum limits of their own travel. This put a large frictional load between the other end of the lever and the sliding spool, and made the engine really bog down. I couldn't figure out what was happening untill I noticed all the powdered brass laying under the arm and pulley. After seeing that, I just cut the "thumb" off flush with the surface that slides UNDER the L shaped peice. That lets the bob weights and the spool move out to their full extent without putting any frictional load on the engine.---Brian


----------



## tel (Mar 8, 2011)

... or .... 

http://www.hobbymechanics.com.au/products/UNF-Taps-%26-Dies.html


----------



## metalmad (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Tel
I think I will look into BA after this build as I am finding that not being able to get anything here is a pain in the ar$e.
unfortunately that hobbymechanics site seems to be only online, and mate I don't even have a credit card, as I like to see it and touch it before I buy it  :-[
Hi Brian
There is a long road ahead, before mine even thinks about running.
But you better believe, if that lever becomes a problem,then its history :big:
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all
I remade the mandrel for the cam today and it works great and was able to find my 6/32 die too )
Its from a cheap and nasty set I got awhile back, but was hiding in my big set.I had to cut it, to make it work, but it did the job.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel for ya' there mate, about not being able to source the proper tools or materials easily. Although you do seem to be making quite good headway here, keep the faith and please continue supplying us with updates on your progress. I've found them to be informative as well as entertaining. I'm eager to see how that trip arm works out for you. So far you are looking good if it helps/matters any.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Lakc (Mar 9, 2011)

It's rather funny, you are closer to China and they have flooded us with taps and dies. :

Coming along rather nicely.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi jim
and good morning.
Im very happy with the lockout lever now after remaking the mandrel, unfortunatly my eyes are not good and sometimes I make the sillist of mistakes.
When you do yours mate, make sure you have that .250 from the gear to the pin right, as if its short, you hit the gear before the lockout clears the cam follower.As I used an old bolt for the shaft I had to use a grinder to do the groove for the lever ( the bolt was very hard and did not mill well)

Hi jeff 
Thank you for the support as it really helps me get motavated to overcome the latest hurdle.
I am starting to get excited about getting this running even though I know, I have a long way to go.
I do not have any work today so Im going to see if I have the materal for the regulator weights.
I have a piece for the rocker arm but will have to leave it until I get a 1/8 ball nose mill and collet.As for China I just wish that what they do send us worked :big:
Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 9, 2011)

> When you do yours mate, make sure you have that .250 from the gear to the pin right, as if its short, you hit the gear before the lockout clears the cam follower.



I think I have that OK, but I will double check it before I get the arm done. I think part of your problem, and I measn no offense here, is that you have way too much engagement on the latch - which means the arm has to travel much further before the cam follower disengages. You could, with advantage, take a file to it thus.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Tel
I will play a wait and see on the lockout arm and if it will not disengage I will mill a little bit off 
I spent the afternoon in the shed today and made the weights and started on the arms.
Be aware in viewing my pics that I am a novice and there very probably is a better way of doing it :big:
I just make it up as I go along  

View attachment W1.JPG


View attachment w2.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 10, 2011)

some more pics 

View attachment w5.JPG


View attachment w6.JPG


View attachment w7.JPG


View attachment w8.JPG


----------



## tel (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't think therew is a right way or wrong way to do 'em, the fly weights looks good, and that's what counts.

Meanwhile I roughed out the latch arm today and made a complete cock up of it - misread something somewhere, but the actual latch part came out about 3/16" short of where it has to be.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Tel
Dk really likes to use his drills doesent he
on the first one I started, I used the wrong drill and wondered "I Thought there would be more clearance then that " :
Glad to see you have got back to it mate
if you had just given me another week or so I might have beaten you to it :big:
Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah well, all is not lost, tomorrow I'll silver solder a block onto it and re-cut that end. Just annoying.

You might well still beat me - I've got no further with the ignition to date.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 11, 2011)

Today I started the Yoke, but was unable to finish as the 4mm piece of spagetti, I was using for the slots in the ears, was wandering around so much that I decided to put it aside, until i get a good quality Bit. 

View attachment ring1.JPG


View attachment ring2.JPG


View attachment ring3.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 12, 2011)

I had to work today but I got an hour or so in on the Yoke
here is a pic of the Engage and Disengage position.
But at this stage, very much a work in progress.
Pete 

View attachment engaged.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 19, 2011)

I was able to get a few hours in on the "Sow" today roughing in the rocker and trying some springs that I know will be far too heavy 
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 19, 2011)

I ended up making my own governor springs based on someone elses "how to" article and they worked great. I used 0.010 diameter guitar strings for music wire. The process of spring winding is so simple I was amazed that I hadn't learned to do it years ago. I simply couldn't find any pre made springs that would work for me.----Brian see post #836
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10831.msg137492#msg137492 I also found that in order to get my engine to cycle properly, I had to remove the spring from the push rod (which is clearly seen in the above picture) and depend entirely on the compression spring on the exhaust valve to do all the work of making the cam follower ride the cam.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Brian
I think, I will get it running with the heavy springs installed in order to remove the governor from the problem.
Then after (or if ) it runs I will make some springs, but im not looking forward to it ;D
it depends on how much work, I get,last week I was snowed under but if I get an easy week, I hope to get the head done too.
Pete


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm rooting for you Pete. So far it all looks like a fine job on your parts and they all seem to fit together without a lot of fiddling to get them to play fair in the sandbox with each other. Don't be nervous about making the springs, if you have to. The worst thing that could happen is they do not act accordingly and the only thing lost would be the time spent and not so much material. You'll do just fine their mate. :bow:

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Jim
Thanks for the support,some days I feel I need it ;D
 "they all seem to fit together without a lot of fiddling to get them to play fair in the sandbox with each other"
you did see the length of my push rod right :big:
I think I will start on the exhaust valve today, in order to get a better understanding of the push rod length.
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all 
had some shed time today and drilled the exhaust and intake ports.
In pic one is the reason its called the Sows Ear.
real ugly :big:
I may mill that flat at a latter date but for the moment its on the bottom of the head, and my growing list of remakes.(eg flywheel etc)
and I gotta find a lump of wood too.
Pete 

View attachment SANY1511.JPG


View attachment SANY1512.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 20, 2011)

some more pics 

View attachment SANY1514.JPG


View attachment SANY1517.JPG


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving it!!! You will be running by next week. It seems Tel has either slowed down or ran into a problem with his Kerzel build. I am so looking foreward to seeing one of you guys with a runner.----brian


----------



## tel (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm hung up on the ignition, need some bits and the shekels are running low! Pete's will overtake me very soon at this rate.

Meanwhile, I'm 'amusing' myself with the mechanical components for an EDM.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Brian 
Thank you very much for your support,It means a great deal to me as I know you have first hand, detailed knowledge of the Kerzel and its unique set of problems :big:

Hi Tel
I know an EDM is tempting mate ,but a days work and yours is a goer :bow:
its easy to get sidetracked I know ,Ive been looking at my next project for a while now :
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually, I think that 95% of any "problems" encountered are more a matter of my machining abilities than inherrent flaws with the Kerzel itself. The engine fought me every step of the way, but that kind of thing has to happen just because of the stack up of the "law of averages". I have built 10 steam engines and one I.C. engine before I got to the Kerzel, and never had any real problems with any of them. I can't really judge, as I have only built one other I.C. engine, but probably the Kerzel plans are the equal of any other small engine plans "out there". I have an old set of Hamilton Upshurs's plans, and they don't look to be any better than Kerzels. I am really happy to see that MetalButcher has his first Upshur engine running, and I am looking foreward to your and Tels engines as well.----Brian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Brian
What really attracted me to the Kerzel, is that it offers a plan that deals with everything from the plug to the gears and points, and should the builder wish,not much more than a coil and a bit of common sense is needed,and its FREE too. :bow:
That being said I must admit, I modified mine a little in that I made my bobbin with a 4 mm center to give plenty of room for the lockout leaver.
(I'm afraid I'm not much of a machinist eather :big
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I jinxed myself with my last post
I misread the sheet on my first valve and made it an inch long instead of 1.2
I rushed through the second and its fine but I'm still annoyed with myself and will remake the other tomorrow.
Pete


View attachment SANY1522.JPG


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well now that is certainly a bite. Pete, I think that you are doing a bang up job on this engine so far, and can hardly wait to see it in a running condition. You could always make another 'flawed' valve, make up a couple of wire bails out of silver wire, and present them as fine jewelry to old what's her name as an anniversary or wedding gift ???  Naw, better not mate, the dog would not enjoy having to share his abode with you much. Rof}

I do also admire you having built the tank into the base and am anxious to see how that fairs out for you. 

Good day

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Jim
I'm learning a lot from doing this engine and that includes locking up the head on the mill,although I still forget sometimes.
Don't worry about the Dog mate,we had to move it out years ago to make room for me.
Here are some pics of another model with a Tank under the engine, that I saw where I buy my supplies 

View attachment OM3.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 21, 2011)

. 

View attachment OM6.JPG


View attachment OM8.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the size of this model 
Pete 

View attachment OM9.JPG


View attachment OM10.JPG


View attachment OM11.JPG


----------



## coopertje (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Pete,

Just wanted to say that you are doing an excellent job here! :bow:  :bow:

Also thanks for the pictures of the bigger scale model. Many of us (including myself, trying at least ;D) are after a perfect finish of parts, to not have a single machining scratch of dent in the part. Looking at that old model, its so beautiful with it dents in the brass parts, the scratches..... it looks as it had a functional live in a factory or at some farmers place...... beautiful!

Regards Jeroen


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I agree. It is a fine looking model, with an inboard governor as well. Not the usual and not a sideshaft. Very nice. I also admire the belt pulley that you fashioned for the Kerzel model, sort of like a smaller version of the real thing.  Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Jeroen
As this is my second ever project,I'm still learning how to use my equipment and I'm still finding my way,as to style.
At the moment, I enjoy having a nice even machining mark in the piece and have no intention of polishing them out. the offside flywheel will be replaced this week and after the "sow" is running both will be finished with a Dremel, sanded and painted (maybe red ) ).
My personal idea of Model making at the moment is using what Ive got, with what I can afford!!
Pete 

View attachment SANY1523.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Jim 
I would like to thank you for your ongoing support, As a novice I find it a huge boost to get feedback from the forum.
When I saw that old [email protected] model I must confess I felt like taking it home and can see some large scale projects in my future.
I liked the crank handle and the way the regulator runs of its own gear, it looks like it was a runner at one time as the foam under the crank looks like its there as a oil trap.
Pete


----------



## Dave G (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Pete, your engine is really coming along nicely. Can't wait to hear it run. Doesn't look like it will be too long now. Keep up the good work, Dave


----------



## metalmad (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Dave
I'm going to have to make a decision about the ignition very soon now,but work has died off again and I'm hesitant to spend any money on the "Sow".
luckily there are still a few things I can do without spending money.
maybe tomorrow I will remake that flywheel 
Pete  

View attachment SANY1528.JPG


View attachment SANY1531.JPG


View attachment SANY1532.JPG


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 24, 2011)

Gorgeous stuff Metalmad!!! What do you work at when you're not building models?---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 24, 2011)

don't laugh Brian 
but I'm a Stump grinder and I bought my lathe and mill from a garage sale of all places LOL
The lathe is a 20 year old Taiwanese one that I'm told was used by the Australian air force.I have fixed it up a bit and will do more, but I love it, It has all the grunt I will ever need ,a meter between centers and 240 volt too.
when I brought home the machines and spun up the lathe on 1800. I nearly sh1t myself 
everything was loose, it had no handles and the printing was all gone from the faceplate but is very usable now.
before I turned it on I had never touched a lathe before so you can imagine,I really felt like changing my pants a few times )
I started making engines in order to learn how to use my machines, but now well into my second one, I love it and will continue. In fact I'm already collecting scrap for my next project and will post as soon as the "sow" is done and safe on the shelf :big:
Pete 




View attachment SANY1533.JPG


View attachment SANY1534.JPG


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not laughing. When I bought my house on its one acre lot, I had 33 lovely mature pine trees in the front of my house. Ontario Hydro had an easment across the front of my property, as part of an overhead heavy transmission line. One of our good old Canadian beavers in a nearby swamp chewed down a tree, which fell on the hydro wires and put out the lights in one of our fairly large Ontario cities for 22 hours. Ontario Hydro then exercised their right to remove all trees over 15 foot tall on their "right of way", and I was left with 33 majorly large pine stumps on my denuded front yard. I forced Ontario Hydro to hire a stump grinder to come in and chew up all the friggin stumps I was left with.---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 24, 2011)

I do cheap rates for Kerzel builders :big:


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi guys made a start on the offside flywheel and put a coat of brown stuff on the piece of wood 

View attachment SANY1537.JPG


----------



## Maryak (Mar 25, 2011)

Pete,

It's really looking the part now, not too long before chitty chitty bang, chitty chitty bang bang. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Bob
Did you have a look at the pics of the large scale [email protected] ?
with my poor eyesight, im thinking its a good size ;D
as for the "Sow" I really do hope it works :big:
Pete


----------



## Maryak (Mar 25, 2011)

metalmad  said:
			
		

> Hi Bob
> Did you have a look at the pics of the large scale [email protected] ?
> with my poor eyesight, im thinking its a good size ;D



Pete,

It sure is a beast, I doubt my machines would have the capacity to make it and............ a magnifying glass is cheaper than all that metal ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

I think, Id have to take a leaf out of Tels book and make my own foundry,something like this would not be done with barstock I think 
The idea of using found bits of scrap to melt into an engine block appeals very much.
I believe Tel cast the block for his Kerzel, 
and I have read of people melting Coke cans (a lot of Coke cans  :big
 Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's a big beastie alright. Way too big for the Myford, even with casting the major parts - have to do the bulk of it on the mill.

Coke cans? Forget Coke cans for casting - think old alloy heads, manifolds, wheels - you really need stuff that has already been cast, as you will know that that is a suitable alloy.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi mate
How hard is it to set up a foundry ?
its not on the table at the moment ,but maybe one day ;D
Pete
PS I wonder if next door's car has Mags :big:


----------



## tel (Mar 25, 2011)

There's nothing really difficult about it, but there is a bit of work involved and a bit of outlay - forget home-made refractory for the furnace, go for the proper stuff first up and you will save yourself a lot of time (and money). 

Just let me know when you are ready and we can walk thru it all.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 25, 2011)

At the moment its just an idea, I have several projects lined up after the "Sow"
But make no mistake,I will call on you for advice ;D
Pete


----------



## tel (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, just whenever you are ready. In the meantime, keep an eye out for a steel water heater barrel or an old gas bottle, and put it/them aside.


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Greetings Pete, say, I was just re-examining the images of that full scale engine and I am pretty sure there is at least one major crack in the trip level, possibly two but one certainly looks to be present just below that boss that sticks up. I hope I am wrong but would truly hate to see something get damaged if it could be avoided. What manufacturer is that engine anyway? 

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jim
I think I see what your talking about,where the block bolts on to the top of the fuel tank.
Between the nuts and behind the pushrod.
I called My friend and he said he will have a look, but that the motor was running until put in the shed,He told me when I took the photos, that the motor was a "united" Hit and miss motor.
Today I did the spokes on the flywheel and am much happer with the result 
Pete
PS 
Morrie just rang me as I pressed post and reports that there are no cracks but multiple bits bolted together


----------



## metalmad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys 
had a little play with the carby today and also pined the cam
(I gotta do all the little jobs Ive been avoiding some time ;D)
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 28, 2011)

Pete---That looks SOOOOO Good!!!! You must be just about ready to rock and roll!!!!----Brian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Brian
Thanks mate, It is getting closer now, only an oilier ,sparkplug and ignition left to do now.
I'm starting to think about a hall effect, something like MB has done and have a remote system I can use on other engines as well ;D
I'm not very good at finishing things I'm afraid. Mentally I have already moved on to the next project and am itching to cut metal instead of all this mucking around :big:
Pete


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that is looking sweeeet! there Pete. MB did a great job of installing his HE systems, I was impressed. His remote system is a nice touch as well especially when one has multiple models to play with tweak. ;D (doesn't everybody ???)

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Jim
Thanks Buddy and thank you for the Karma too as I need all the help I can get ;D
MB is a bit of a legend and I'm not even close to being in his class but maybe I can take a leaf or two out of his book for the ignition :big:
Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 28, 2011)

Good going Pete Thm:

Don't slow down now mate; get it finished. The last bits are always the hardest to do - but the satisfaction and pleasure of really completing a job is very, very well worth it 

Darn, you blokes might just tempt me into a Kerzel or PPM's Tiny one of these days just for the heck of it :big:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Arnold
don't worry Mate 
I will get her finished, but work has just died here and I'm more concerned with keeping the bills payed then an ignition for the "sow".
I did start a tiny at one stage but found all my tooling was too big and my eyes too bad to enjoy it, so I have put it aside.
My shop is growing with time and I have new glasses so who knows maybe one day, ill get back to it, but until then there are other fish to fry 
Have a go at the Kerzel mate its fun to do and free !!


----------



## tel (Mar 28, 2011)

Arnold - Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel, 

All together now .... Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel,


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah!!! Yeah!!! Kerzel---Kerzel---Kerzel---


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kerzel, Kerzel, Kerzel  th_wav th_wav th_wav

Iy\t would be such a pleasure watching you produce another one of these fine engines, Arnold. No pressure you understand stickpoke but it would be a beautiful thing. Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 30, 2011)

Pete, I know what you mean about the bills & stuff  Watch that shop though; it has a tendency to grow a lot quicker than you might think :big:

<Off Topic - My apologies Pete!>
As to the collaborative clamour calling for construction of a Kerzel...
 : [email protected] - OK - I capitulate... :big:
Has to wait a bit though, as I'm on the kranken list after a non-shop-related accident, and it will be another week or so before I get back in the 'shop.
And there will be some new tooling arrivals soon that will take some more engine-building time away as well...
</Off Topic - Back to Pete's build now>

Regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Arnold
what great news 
you will have a lot of fun with it 
we should have our own little club,the Kerzel builders club :big:
Will be watching and loving it 
Pete


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm all for a Kerzel builders club---But where will we hold the meetings?? I'm in Canada, you and Tel are in Australia, and I think Namibia is in Africa. The Original Mr. Kerzel is in Florida USA. Thats what I would call a widely spread membership!!---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a go at the ignition tonight and so far its looking OK.
If you don't see much in these pics that's the idea !!
I was thinking slots, so I can time the engine easy, but maybe I don't need em cos the cam has a grub screw.
Would look trick though :big:
think Ill sleep on it.
Pete  

View attachment SANY1542.JPG


View attachment SANY1543.JPG


----------



## metalmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi guys did a little bit today on a couple of nagging little problems.
I was a little bit worried about the governor pins coming out under power and so I ended up soldering the ends up. I also soldered in the carby needle when I had the iron out,the needle is made out of the same drill that made the hole. 
I put a bit of paint on the flywheels and am a little disappointed in how the pics came out (it looks lighter then that and sets of the brass nicely).
Pete 

View attachment SANY1549.JPG


----------



## Dave G (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Pete,
You are getting so close to being finished, must feel really good. Can't wait for a video. Very nice work, Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 2, 2011)

You are doing a great job Pete, keep up the good work. Your Kerzel is shaping up to be quite a handsome engine. Thm: Have you made any progress on the ignition? 

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Dave
Thanks mate.This week I'm gunna try to get some corian for a sparkplug and then we will see what we see.
The hard part begins :big:

Hi Jim 
I bolted in the points ring and have a car battery and coil screwed to a bench where the "Sow" will undergo trials.
The high failure rate of Hall affect sensors scared me off a bit, so I went with what I did on my Webster.
Pete


----------



## tel (Apr 3, 2011)

A bit of Corian is no problem if you want some - I still have to send you that head gasket material.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Tel
Thanks Buddy, let me check the local kitchen places first though,
who knows maybe someone might have just cut out a sink ;D
I remade the rocker arm today and did a few little things that needed tidying up
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Apr 3, 2011)

Started the plug and milled out the plug recess.
somewhere along the way the sow lost her notch too :big:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Pete---whats happening with the sow?? I've been off-line all week with a futzed computer. I am anxiously waiting for you and Tel to have running engines.---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Brian
I sorta lost intrest in this post after they cut the size of the pics down so much,
anyway as of now I lost one of the valve spring clips the other day and its over half an hour trip to the shop I got the last two from, so its dead in the water till I get some more clips.
At the moment it will not stay running more then 5 seconds or so and I suspect the inlet valve is too weak but I will work though that once I get some clips.
Since these pics were taken, Ive given the muffler a nicer more refined shape that seems to suit it more.
Pete


----------



## metalmad (Apr 14, 2011)

another pic i could not fit in


----------



## tel (Apr 15, 2011)

You are way ahead of me then, the last few weeks I just haven't had time to fiddle with mine at all.

Still not sure I understand why you are having problems with the pics.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Tel
After work tomorrow (sat) I will see if the place I got the valve clips are open, but I rather doubt it, I may have to wait till after Easter.
The muffler has six little holes on the 25 degree bevel on the end that I put on for show, but they seem to add a popping note to the engine which I like.
I bet when they manufactured the water Tap, I made it out of, they would have been shocked to know how it would end up :big:
Pete


----------



## tel (Apr 15, 2011)

You can make you own clips by close winding (just like a spring) some piano wire around a suitably undersized mandrel then clipping off a bit over 3/4 of a coil - be warned tho' - they are a real bugger to get off again if needs be.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know what you mean about them cutting the picture size down. the pictures look okay on my computer.---Brian


----------



## metalmad (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Brian
I have not had a chance to get back to the Sow yet but I picked up a near new mill yesterday (2010, Tenth month, model) that has been badly treated. The gear select was stuck between gears and I guess its been like that a while.
Once I got it into gear the first time, I kept running it though the gears and it just got better and better. I do not think the box is even run in.
unfortunately the Bed is scratched and I had to run a stone over it to remove high spots but my Vise micked up perfect, so i guess the damage is only cosmetic now (Dame shame though) How someone can F### up a brand new machine in six months and then sell it for next to nothing is beyond me.
Got a complete ER40 collet set with it and only one has been opened :big:
also the biggest mill bit Ive ever seen, a face cutter and some kind of spring loaded hole cutter
Guess I'm gonna learn how to use a DRO faster than I thought ;D 
Lucky my old ute has a crane on the back LOL
Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 21, 2011)

"How someone can F### up a brand new machine in six months and then sell it for next to nothing is beyond me."

 ;D Simple answer - so that you could afford it Pete ;D - that's a really nice score!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Apr 21, 2011)

hi Arnold
He was the type that lived in a palace, but does not have a Brain in his Head.
He laughed at my old Ute and even asked if it was a Diesel, but the stuff he spent $6000 (aus) on six months ago now sits in my shed.
I recon, I know who got the last laugh :big:
I did a little more on the "Sow" yesterday and remade better spring holders .It Still does not run for any length of time but bounces around and shows strong signs, that it will run with a bit of tweeking.
Pete

PS
Have not made any chips with the new machine yet. Its just so pretty


----------



## metalmad (Apr 24, 2011)

Got the new mill dirty today and made a very nice part.
Pity the intake is .250 low 
But I do love the center find function on the DRO
It really is a shame to junk the first part made on the new machine. 
Pete


----------



## steamer (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Score....you could say A fool and their money are soon parted...but..I suspect you did him a favor, before he hurt himself.

Dave


----------



## TuxMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Pete

Your new / previously owned mill looks to be what is sold in the US as Industrial Hobbies. I bought a bare bones model about a year ago. Built my own stand and added the DRO. I have been VERY happy with my mill. I am sure that you will put yours to good use.

Eric


----------



## metalmad (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys
I'm having great fun learning how to use the new mill,its a bit of a challenge cos its absolutely nothing like a Stump grinder :big:
Its funny when u think, that if I had marked out that cyl yesterday and used split the line milling,the port would have ended up closer then what I so carfully ended up with ;D
maybe someone can help me, on the left side there are two limit switches ,anybody know what they do? 
on the right side we have the head movement limit switches, so its not that, but for the life of me I can not see the left ones doing anything.
Today I'm gunna read the DRO Manual about ARC machining cos the cyl has rounded off edges where it bolts to the block.
Pete


----------



## tel (Apr 25, 2011)

READ THE INSTRUCTIONS????????? th_confused0052


----------



## metalmad (Apr 25, 2011)

smart arse :big:


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## metalmad (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jim
Im sure Tel doesnt think I can even read :big:


----------



## tel (Apr 26, 2011)

Not at all mate! I just think _reading the instructions_ is a bit radical!


----------



## metalmad (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a link to the first run of the "Sows Ear" running on straight unleaded
Once I realised how sensitive the needle valve is, it was easy to start and run, but as this was the first time it ran it still needs tuning.It seems to run best with the needle valve almost closed and if u go too far its easy to cut of the fuel altogether as I found out in the vid :big:
I will get it running better before i install the lockout lever.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5661014990/


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking great Pete!!! The set-up can be tough, but when you find the "sweet spot" they will set there and 'cluck" away all day. Congratulations.---Brian


----------



## T70MkIII (Apr 27, 2011)

It lives! Great job, Pete.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys
It seems obvious that the fuel needle needs to be reworked as the smallest movement of the needle has a big effect.
The one I'm using now is a 1.5 mm drill with the flute end broken off and then set up in the 4 jaw in a old drill chuck.
after that i mounted a dremel on the toolpost and ground the taper, so when I get some time I think ill regrind it


----------



## metalmad (Apr 27, 2011)

here is a vid with the lockout lever installed, running in Hit n Miss mode.
I think the regulator springs need to be lighter, cos once it misses, it fires again immediately.
later on I will have to have another look at that fuel tank, cos at the moment I can not get fuel into it. Could be it needs a beather, other then the one in the cap.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5662538771/
Pete


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 28, 2011)

Good going Pete Thm:

Just a thought... Can you get it to run a bit slower; then maybe the hitting & missing will be more defined ?

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Arnold
Ive never made a hit n miss before, but its my best guess that u set it to run as well as it can and then change the strength of the governor springs to give more or less miss.
eg weak spring will miss lots and a heavy spring may not miss much or at all. (as is the case here) But all the same, if the spring is too weak then I would think the valve would not work and the engine not run.
you may notice, that to get it running the first time I took out the lockout lever and only put it back once the engine was running well.
I would imagine, u would want the engine to run as fast as possable( considering there is no throttle on a hit n miss ) so that once the exhaust valve closes again after a miss, the engine still turns over and Hits again.
At the moment I'm using heavy springs taken from an old printer,but will have to find or make lighter ones to make it miss more.
I went into some detail here in the hope that u do build the Kerzel, cos I recon with a few minor changes, its a great little motor. 8)
all the best 
Pete


----------



## tel (Apr 30, 2011)

Still can't access the vids - might have to try on another machine.

Congrats tho' Pete - well done! Mine is still sitting untouched, where it's been for the last couple of months.


----------



## metalmad (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tel
I'm disappointed u can not see the vid,but if u have a look on my facebook page there is also another vid with slightly weaker springs showing more "miss",as well as the two vids shown here.
Pete


----------



## metalmad (May 1, 2011)

now that its a new month i can upload the last Vid.
I installed lighter springs and gave that a go with more Miss.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5677976774/

I went to the markets yesterday and picked up a recipe box for $4 AUS and moved over the coil and wired it up properly for the first time.
When I have installed a switch I will varnish the box nicely.
Pete
PS 
I did try a lawnmower coil Tel gave me but maybe I wired it up wrong or something cos it started smoking and cracked apart in the box.(sorry mate)
in hindsight i have never seen a lawnmower hooked up to a car battery before :big:


----------



## metalmad (Aug 25, 2011)

I have decided to put all my engines on a flat wood plate, rather then a box and use the same Coil and battery for them all.
pete


----------



## metalmad (Aug 25, 2011)

"THE SOWS EAR"


----------



## Lakc (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks marvelous!


----------



## metalmad (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Jeff
The kerzel has lovely lines and I think I added to that with the Tank


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love how you made the engine not only functional but streamlined. It's a piece of art and I see people on this forum creating innovative designs that are pleasing to the eye. Not that I think conventional designs are lacking. I simply like new themes.


----------



## metalmad (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Rob
Thank you very much for that as "The Sow" was great fun to build and I learnt heaps in the process!
I intend to make another sparkplug for it one day with a longer, more graceful profile and also make another mixture needle, the same as I made for the "Rattler" which turned out really well.
The Nut on the end of the mixture needle has to go :big:
Pete


----------



## danstir (Sep 30, 2011)

Great build and entertaining thread! I'll be looking forward to more of your builds.


----------



## metalmad (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Danstir
As soon as ive worked though the backlog of "Stuff" that is dogging me at the moment it will be full steam ahead again but until then ill post as i can :big:
At least now I have power to the shed ;D
pete


----------

